# ?? technical question about T5 ballast ??



## peacock (May 22, 2009)

I found a t5 ballast










can I run a T5 bulb like


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

This link has many configurations listed. Depends on the length of the tube and how many bulbs

http://www.nema.org/lampballastmatrix/ballasts/Robertson Ballast Matrix 10-08-2008.xls

The excel speadsheet may be useful to identify possibilities and then adapt them to the wiring diagram on the ballast.


----------



## peacock (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Dude but i don't own Excel


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Somewhat off topic but you should use Open office. Its free and it will open Excel Spreadsheets.

Thats a really nice spreadsheet for figuring out lighting possiblities.


----------



## peacock (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It will if the wattage of the bulb you want to use matches what the ballast will do. It is hard for me to read the label on the ballast. The label states it will do (2) F28T5. The F is for fluorescent and the number is for the wattage. I really cant make out the rest for sure.


----------



## peacock (May 22, 2009)

Final result
20$ + bulbs :colormax+ 6700K

Thanks for the feedback


----------

